# welche rute fürs leichte posenangeln?



## salvelinusalpinus (15. April 2012)

Hi leute!|wavey:

als spinn- und meeresangler habe ich keine ahnung von weißfischen. Aber ich wollte schon immer einen kampfstarken karpfen fangen. Da ich erstmal als einsteiger nicht lange ansitze mit boilies planen will, möchte ich erstmal mit leichten posen und maden/mais angeln. Ich weis, dass mir wahrscheinlich viele rotaugen an den haken gehen werden. deswegen wollte ich fragen, ob mir jemand eine Posenrute empfehlen kann, die karpfen aushält und bei der große rotaugen im drill spaß machen.

Vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Andal (15. April 2012)

*AW: welche rute fürs leichte posenangeln?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238769

Da wären die wichtigsten Dinge schon mal niedergeschrieben.


----------



## Tricast (15. April 2012)

*AW: welche rute fürs leichte posenangeln?*

Wie Andal in dem anderen Tröt schon geschrieben hat: www.friedfischen.de wäre eine top Adresse die Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (16. April 2012)

*AW: welche rute fürs leichte posenangeln?*

danke
muss die rolle angepasst sein? oder kann ich ne beliebige auswählen?


----------



## Dunraven (16. April 2012)

*AW: welche rute fürs leichte posenangeln?*

Naja angepasst schon, und zwar dahingehen das sie genug Schnur packen sollte und die Bremse sollte passen. Sprich nicht das 3 Euro Teil mit dem es auch auf Rotaugen zur Not ginge sondern schon was brauchbares, ich sage mal so ab 50 Euro. Auch wenn der Preis wenig aussagt. Größe je nach Karpfengröße, ich denke 4000er wäre voll ok, bei kleinen auch kleiner. Aber die meisten Matchrollen sind eh 4000er mit flacher Spule, so das der Unterschied nur gering ist zur normalen 4000er.


----------



## Hardcore Fischer (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche rute fürs leichte posenangeln?*

Ich würde die Rute von Cormoran "Black Bull" empfehlen mit einem Wurfgewicht von 40g und einer Länge von 240 - 270cm. Fische ich selbst seit 2 Jahren und macht immer noch Spaß. Als Rolle empfehle ich eine Spinnrolle in der größe 2000-2500. Die Rute kostet ca.50€.


----------



## Eltonxxl (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche rute fürs leichte posenangeln?*

Moin, 

waren hier nicht eben noch mehr Beiträge? 

Ich in einer der letzten Fisch un Fang Ausgaben einen Kurztest über eine Browning Rute aus dem Hybrid Programm gesehen, die hatte zwei Spitzenteile, eine für das Posenangeln und eine zum Grund/Feeder-Angeln inkl. Wechselspitzen für das Feedern. 

Die müsste die genannten Anforderungen ganz gut erfüllen. 
Preislich liegt die Rute, glaube ich, bei 120-150EUR. 

Gruß
Elton


----------



## Dunraven (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche rute fürs leichte posenangeln?*



Hardcore Fischer schrieb:


> Ich würde die Rute von Cormoran "Black Bull" empfehlen mit einem Wurfgewicht von 40g und einer Länge von 240 - 270cm. Fische ich selbst seit 2 Jahren und macht immer noch Spaß. Als Rolle empfehle ich eine Spinnrolle in der größe 2000-2500. Die Rute kostet ca.50€.



Halte ich für eine sehr schlechte Empfehlung.
Die Rute ist als Posenrute einfach zu kurz. Das sollte schon eine brauchbare "Matchrute" sein die mind. 3,6m hat, besser sogar 3,9-4,2m. Da kann man dann auch mit feststehenden Posen fischen, wie es eben oft normal ist. Mit so einer Spinnrute ist fast nur Laufposenangeln möglich und nicht die normale Posenfischerei auf Weißfisch.


----------



## Bodensee89 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche rute fürs leichte posenangeln?*

die länge würde ich davon abhängig machen was für bedingungen an deinen angelplätzen herrschen. 

mit einer 4m rute kann man eher nichts anfangen wenn man kaum werfen muss oder/ und die angelplätze schlecht zugänglich sind.


----------



## Backfire (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche rute fürs leichte posenangeln?*

Also ich würde auch eine klassische Matchrute empfehlen. Schön leicht, Länge 3,9 bis 4,2m, max. 20g. Wurfgewicht.

Ich benutze z.B. die Sportex Exclusive Match in 3,90m mit 8-16g. Wurfgewicht.

Ich weiß nicht in welchem preislichen Rahmen du dich bewegst, aber ich gebe für meine Ruten meist zwischen 50 und 100€ aus.
Wenn ich mir jetzt eine kaufen sollte, würde ich mir folgende Modelle näher ansehen:

Daiwa Aqualite Power Match
Shimano Alivio BX Match
Browning Silver Force Match
Y.A.D. Stonehill Match

Als Rolle evtl. eine:

Ryobi Applause 2000
Shimano Exage 3000 SFC
Shimano ELF 2500
Daiwa Procaster Xi 2000

Ich habe diese Geräte selbst noch nicht gefischt, das sind nur die Sachen, die ich mir anschauen würde, müsste ich jetzt eine leichte Posenangel kaufen.

Ich bin eigentlich eher der Grundangler, und mit Posenausrüstung nicht so gut ausgestattet. Für das leichte und sehr leichte Fischen habe ich die o.g. Matchrute und eine Colmic Glamour in 5,00m. Mir fehlt auch noch eine Rute für das mittlere Posenfischen und leichte Grundangeln.
Falls du doch etwas mehr Reserven für evtl. größere Fische haben möchtest, könntest du dir die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float mal anschauen. Die hat ein Wurfgewicht von 15-50g. und ist in 3.60, 3.90 und 4.20m länge erhältlich.
Diese Rute steht bei mir auf der Wunschliste. 
Da ich mit dieser Rute auch mal 20 oder 30g. Blei auf Grund legen möchte, steht als Rolle die Okuma Epix V2 Baitfeeder EPX-30 gleich daneben auf der Liste. Zum Posenangeln braucht mans zwar nicht, aber auch beim leichten Grundangeln kann ein Freilauf schon nützlich sein. Also diese Kombination wäre wahrscheinlich meine Wahl, wenn ich im See "allround-Friedfisch"-angeln wollte.


----------



## Aal_Willi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche rute fürs leichte posenangeln?*

@salvelinusalpinus 

Ich empfehle Dir die Fox Duo Lite Specialist, eine wahre
Traumrute in jeder Hinsicht. :l

Da werden durch den unten genannten Händler noch die
letzten Stücke abverkauft, die Rute wurde zuletzt in Deutschland und Holland mit bis zu 179,- Euro gehandelt.

Der Preis von 99,- inkl. Versand ist mehr als ok.

Gruss, Aal_Willi

http://www.germantackle.de/Fox-Rute-Duo-Light-Specialist-36-m-Zweiteilig


----------



## Dunraven (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: welche rute fürs leichte posenangeln?*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> die länge würde ich davon abhängig machen was für bedingungen an deinen angelplätzen herrschen.
> 
> mit einer 4m rute kann man eher nichts anfangen wenn man kaum werfen muss oder/ und die angelplätze schlecht zugänglich sind.



Naja von schlecht zugänglich (wobei das auch egal ist da die 3,6m und 3,9m auseinander noch kürzer wären als die Spinnrute, Du meinst wohl eher Behinderungen durch Bäume/Büsche vermute ich)  war ja nicht die Rede. So ein Ausnahmefall sollte dann schon erwähnt werden, sollte das der Fall sein. Denn dann fallen viele gute Empfehlungen weg.

Warum man aber mit einer 4m Rute nichts anfangen kann wenn man kaum werfen muss ist mir schleierhaft. Die kann man dann wie eine Stippe fischen und hat bei großen Fischen dann eine Reserve durch die Rolle. Auch wenn man nicht weit werfen muss, es da dann aber schon über 3m tief ist, macht eine 4m Rute Sinn, denn dann kann man mit einer kurzen eben nicht mehr normale Montagen fischen.

Von daher verstehe ich den Sinn des ersten Satzabschnittes nicht, denn vielseitiger ist sie allemal, abgesehen davon das sie eben auch auf kurze Entfernungen sehr gut zu gebrauchen ist, und man daher sehr viel damit anfangen kann. 

Aber mehr Infos zu den Gewässern wäre schon gut, denn Hindernisse im Wasser machen z.B. eine Rute notwendig mit der man stärker Gegenhalten kann.


----------

